# please someone help,need advice ...ICK!!!



## teddy (Nov 10, 2005)

i have a 20gal, with white sand substrate and
3 gourami
2 swordtails
5 neon tetra
1 pleco
1 snail
3 ghost shrimp , today i noticed two of my tetras had white spots on them
maybe my pleco too, not sure if it is just the sand on him 
so i bought some Ick Away, and did one dose ,(5ml/10gal ) i took the carbon out of my filter bag but left the bag in the filter??? it says that some fish groups are "sensitive" to malachite green including scaless and tetras, but i just read it will kill them is this true? should i take my ghost shrimp out and put them in my little 2.5gal tank or will they bring the ick with them ? im am not sure what to do? my temps are 78-80 but at night it drops to 74ish. 

HELP PLEASE! maybe i have caught it soon enough to have hope? since now all i see are a few spots on 2 maybe 3 fish??????


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Put a heater in there if you don't already have one, and raise the temp to 82. I don't know how to help you other than that since you are already putting meds in there. You might have caught it soon enough....hope so.


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Lydia is right! Raise the temp to 82. You may also add salt treatment on your meds. I did this before on my fish and it helped.


----------

